

A map of Bay Area memespace - networked
http://lesswrong.com/lw/ipm/a_map_of_bay_area_memespace/

======
mscottmcbee
Because of Reddit, I was actually very surprised when the image used the term
meme in its original memetic context, as opposed to an image with black and
white impact font.

